# young plant leaning.



## jamstein (Aug 8, 2007)

it had stretched a little due to the light being too high, soil is moist (perhaps too moist) when i lowered the light to its proper height the plant just sort of fell on its arse, just limped right over.

ive tried to keep it vertical with a pen and some stringy stuff but is this a more serious problem?

soil is just miracle grow potting compost with loads of atrificial nutrients (i didnt know any better when i got it)

the plant seems too young for me to say much about the leaves


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 8, 2007)

Well you never want a stretched plant or anything. I highly recommend you get a fan in your grow room to strengthen the stem if you don't have one.

also it is a seriuos problem. You need to get that baby up right. Take the pen, and instead of sticking it strait into the ground, try holding up your baby gently, and stick have the pen touching the edge of the stem when it's stood up. NOw at a 45 degree angel, insert your pen. You can do this to all the sideds to make SURE it stands strait up. I do it outdoors with sticks i find just to keep plants that start to lean up.

If that doesn't work try to stick a wooden dowel, pen, whatever into the ground and use some kind of string and GENTLY tie right at the very top of the plant around the support.

the string might slide so i'd recommend taping the string once it's on the pencil. Just like put a lil piece of tape on the sttring that's on the pencil to hold the string there not allowing the plant to fall back over. 

I don't really know if i'm explaining this clearly, but it seems kinda hard. I hope you got my drift. Take care brother.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## jamstein (Aug 8, 2007)

any idea what i did wrong?

i mostly suspect overwatering

any way i can fix overwatering or will it just sort itself out?


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 8, 2007)

well overwatering could be the cause, but it's prolly a mixture of the two. The stretched plant getting over watered can really hurt a young plant, nothing too serious though if fixed.

Just don't water it till the soil is dry. Lean it up like i said if you can, then just let it dry out quite a bit before your next water. Then when you water it don't water it so much, just water a little bit. Just get the soil MOIST, you don't want puddles building up or anything, also make sure there's proper draining in the pot.

Then after you do that watering, the next time you should water it is when you can stick your finger in the soil. When you do, if it's dry a quarter inch below the top then water it a little. If it's damp, moist anything, leave it. It should do fine man. good luck!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## jamstein (Aug 8, 2007)

watering i find tricky cause im a total noob at any kind of gardening, most things i touch die instantly lol

il fix it all though

cheers


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 8, 2007)

jamstein said:
			
		

> it had stretched a little due to the light being too high, soil is moist (perhaps too moist) when i lowered the light to its proper height the plant just sort of fell on its arse, just limped right over.
> 
> ive tried to keep it vertical with a pen and some stringy stuff but is this a more serious problem?
> 
> ...


 u could transplant it and put the soil up to the first set of leaves or u can just add some more soil to the pot its in now and gently push the soil down firm around the plant good luck hope all goes well for u . oh by the way what kind of lights are u using?


----------



## jamstein (Aug 8, 2007)

600 watt HPS 18-19 inches away, desk fans in there for circulation and an aircon instsalled today so old temp was 90-102, new temp is 76-82


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 8, 2007)

if you are suspecting water deffinatly make sure you have good drainage this is extremely important in pots...as young as it is stickey is right use dirt that way you have no chance in damaging it young tender roots


----------

